# Canon 650d vs Nikon D7000



## CP00

Hi,

I'm looking to buy my first DSLR. Currently thinking to choose between these two cameras, but other options are also welcome.

My intentions - mostly family photos, some travel photos, possibly also trying the video, instead of replacing my old mini DV camcorder with another camcorder. Just need something good that I would not replace soon.

So far, I went to a shop and held in my hands Canon 550D and Nikon D5100 - the Canon felt much more comfortable. 

Also, an advice for a starter lens is needed - I was thinking to get a Tamron 17-50 f2.8 non-stabilized version instead of a kit lens. Any other options?


----------



## sovietdoc

650D + 18-135mm IS STM = ownage for video

At this point, if you can afford it, there is nothing better to take pictures and shoot video at the same time.


----------



## TheFantasticG

CP00 said:


> Hi,
> So far, I went to a shop and held in my hands Canon 550D and Nikon D5100 - the Canon felt much more comfortable.



That should have decided it for you right there. Canon is more comfortable? Buy the Canon. It really is that simple.


----------



## TheKenTurner

But he's comparing the 650D with the D7000. Not the 550D and D5100.


----------



## TheFantasticG

So? All the rebels handle the same.


----------



## mjhoward

TheFantasticG said:


> So? All the rebels handle the same.



Yes but the D5100 and D7000 do not.  OP should handle the two being considered.



sovietdoc said:


> 650D + 18-135mm IS STM = ownage for video
> 
> At this point, if you can afford it, there is nothing better to take pictures and shoot video at the same time.



If the 18-135 isn't parfocal, then it will garbage for video.  Who cares if it has a stepper motor for focus that is inaudible.  Anybody 'serious' about video will have an external mic that doesn't pick up lens noise anyway.


----------



## TheFantasticG

mjhoward said:


> Yes but the D5100 and D7000 do not.  OP should handle the two being considered.


 
Topic says 650D vs D7000. The ergonomics doesn't change that much from the D5100 to D7000. I've held both. If he already knows he likes the way Canon handles why waste time dicking around the bush about it? Just get it and start shooting. It really is that cut and dry.


----------



## mjhoward

TheFantasticG said:


> The ergonomics doesn't change that much from the D5100 to D7000. I've held both.



Really??  I've held both too.  They are different sizes and the D5100 doesn't have the front wheel, any dedicated buttons, or a top LCD.  Pretty ergonomically different to me.


----------



## Dillard

mjhoward said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ergonomics doesn't change that much from the D5100 to D7000. I've held both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??  I've held both too.  They are different sizes and the D5100 doesn't have the front wheel, any dedicated buttons, or a top LCD.  Pretty ergonomically different to me.
Click to expand...


Truth....Make sure you handle a D7000 before you make your decision


----------



## TCampbell

mjhoward said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? All the rebels handle the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but the D5100 and D7000 do not.  OP should handle the two being considered.
> 
> 
> 
> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 650D + 18-135mm IS STM = ownage for video
> 
> At this point, if you can afford it, there is nothing better to take pictures and shoot video at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the 18-135 isn't parfocal, then it will garbage for video.  Who cares if it has a stepper motor for focus that is inaudible.  Anybody 'serious' about video will have an external mic that doesn't pick up lens noise anyway.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say "garbage".  Although parfocal is nice, zooming generally is not done when shooting good video and... when it is done... it's generally not done with the lens, it's done by mounting the camera on rails and rolling it.  So while it's definitely a nice feature... it's not necessarily a deal-breaker.  Parfocal lenses (or at least nearly parfocal lenses) used to be more common in the days of manual focus and push/pull zooms -- today they're fairly rare except for a few rather high-end lenses (which aren't cheap.)


----------



## CP00

Thank you all for your contributions.

My situation is as follows. I initially was thinking about Nikon D5100 or Canon 550D, but when I went to the shop I noticed a big difference for me (purely personal) in how I handle both cameras. The Nikon I felt a bit clumsy to hold, I was afraid I would just drop it, whereas the Canon just fit ideally in my hand. Together with that, I tried Canon 600D, which was something in the middle, but of course closer to the 550. I liked the viewfinder of the 550 better than that of the D5100 (I wear glasses), also I felt that the articulated screen was something making the things even more complicated in terms of handling, although I realized its usefulness when shooting video or at odd angles. 

Things seemed 90 % decided on the 550D, when 650D appeared. It's still nowhere near where I live in order to try it, I was attracted by the better specs, but of course at this price range I also started thinking about Nikon D7000, which seems to gather almost unanimous high ratings. I'm aware that for pure image abilities, D7000 would be a better option than 650D, but for video it could be the opposite. Another matter is that for the purposes I'm going to buy the camera (I'm not a photographer) I may never see the real difference between any of these, including 550D.

Still I'm curious about the main pros/cons of 650D vs D7000 and I'll probably wait until the former appears in a store near me to try both as suggested here. Any other suggestions for lenses? The main idea remains - to get something good, balanced and to forget about it, just develop my skills. Thanks.


----------



## TheFantasticG

mjhoward said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ergonomics doesn't change that much from the D5100 to D7000. I've held both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??  I've held both too.  They are different sizes and the D5100 doesn't have the front wheel, any dedicated buttons, or a top LCD.  Pretty ergonomically different to me.
Click to expand...

 
I guess it's just a matter of *opinion* then.

Glass recommendations will all depend on what you want to shoot. Good luck, OP.


----------



## EDL

One of the improvements of the 650D over the 600 is the hybrid AF when shooting video, since that seems to be your priority, then the 650D is better than the 600D.  Also, the D7000 only shoots 1080P video at 24fps.  The 650D can do it at 24fps, 25fps or 30fps.


----------



## Solarflare

Hu ?

I can shoot 1920x1080 / 30 fps just fine with my D5100.

So the D7000 very likely can too.


----------



## belial

Based on what you said so far I'd say the 550d. Don't let better stats make the decision for you. Stats and features don't mean over much in camera bodies. Feel and ergonomics are much more important. Get the body that just feels right.


----------



## mjhoward

TCampbell said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? All the rebels handle the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but the D5100 and D7000 do not.  OP should handle the two being considered.
> 
> 
> 
> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 650D + 18-135mm IS STM = ownage for video
> 
> At this point, if you can afford it, there is nothing better to take pictures and shoot video at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the 18-135 isn't parfocal, then it will garbage for video.  Who cares if it has a stepper motor for focus that is inaudible.  Anybody 'serious' about video will have an external mic that doesn't pick up lens noise anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say "garbage".  Although parfocal is nice, zooming generally is not done when shooting good video and... when it is done... it's generally not done with the lens, it's done by mounting the camera on rails and rolling it.  So while it's definitely a nice feature... it's not necessarily a deal-breaker.  Parfocal lenses (or at least nearly parfocal lenses) used to be more common in the days of manual focus and push/pull zooms -- today they're fairly rare except for a few rather high-end lenses (which aren't cheap.)
Click to expand...


All of the situations you described would be fixed focal length.  A non-parfocal zoom lens would be nearly pointless for video was my point and it seems like you may agree.  BTW, you can get some qood quality parfocal lenses.  Both of my Tokina's are parfocal and are tack sharp as well as relatively inexpensive.


----------



## EDL

Solarflare said:


> Hu ?
> 
> I can shoot 1920x1080 / 30 fps just fine with my D5100.
> 
> So the D7000 very likely can too.



Not according to Nikon.

D7000

*Movie *
HD 1,920x1,080 / 24 fps 
HD 1,280x720 / 30 fps 
HD 1,280x720 / 24 fps 
VGA 640x424 / 30 fps 
Movie with sound


----------



## TheFantasticG

Nope. Just 24FPS. That could be adjusted via firmware but I don't lose sleep over it. I got the iPhone for video


----------

